# Easy Harness a Lifesaver



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Could you please share a picture of the harness that worked for your poodle ? Just so people know what you are referring to. 

I personally don't like harnesses because Lou could easily slide out of hers by stretching her legs forward and walking backwards pulling hard the opposite direction of the leash. Poof ! She was out! Even if I put it on tight, she still was able to get out (she was a puppy about 4 months old and would get spooked easily)
And I just thought I'd mention this, because of the really sad thread I read about the missing poodle recently. people mentioned some shy dogs try to get away and new owners/parents of these shy rescues don't know that. and the dog can slide right out of the harness or even the collar, if not property tightened to the right size.

So dog-parents use many different things, but just gotta make sure it's safe!
Even dogs that are not shy, if a big unexpected noise, such as a semi-truck break noise can spook a dog into the "flee instinct" 
I'm just on the Better safe than sorry type of thought process here 

I'm glad this harness works for you guys! So that's why I was wondering if you could share a picture 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Is this the same thing as the Easy Walk harness because that's what we use on Chanter. Walking him became almost impossible and then we put it on and voila, it was like night and day. Walks are great now.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Pic of Easy Walk Harness*

I am with you on harnesses. I have a safety car harness that I cannot use just for the reason you describe. She's out of that thing in a flash, so have had to resort to an airline crate for the car which is a shame because she loves looking out the windows and is very well behaved in the car, but I'm so afraid I'll have to make a sudden stop and she'll go flying into the dash or floor of the car. But this harness has 4 places to adjust it and has a martingale loop on the front where you attach the leash. They learn quickly that it just feels weird when they tug and they are facing you when you give just the gentlest tug instead of where they think they're going. They just end up not tugging after a few tries. And if that prey instinct kicks in, it doesn't seem to hurt her if she forgets. And if she's lagging behind with her nose in who knows what, a little tug and she comes running. I don't use this for training, just for exercise and leisurely walks around the neighborhood and on the beach. I attached a picture from a site that sells them. Lena's fur covers it up, so you can't even see it.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, the same thing I think. Just make sure it has that martingale loop on the chest piece. Night and day is right....very cool tool especially for the wild and wooly Lena-Lu!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lplummer52 said:


> I am with you on harnesses. I have a safety car harness that I cannot use just for the reason you describe. She's out of that thing in a flash, so have had to resort to an airline crate for the car which is a shame because she loves looking out the windows and is very well behaved in the car, but I'm so afraid I'll have to make a sudden stop and she'll go flying into the dash or floor of the car. But this harness has 4 places to adjust it and has a martingale loop on the front where you attach the leash. They learn quickly that it just feels weird when they tug and they are facing you when you give just the gentlest tug instead of where they think they're going. They just end up not tugging after a few tries. And if that prey instinct kicks in, it doesn't seem to hurt her if she forgets. And if she's lagging behind with her nose in who knows what, a little tug and she comes running. I don't use this for training, just for exercise and leisurely walks around the neighborhood and on the beach. I attached a picture from a site that sells them. Lena's fur covers it up, so you can't even see it.


Thanks dear!! The picture helps!
I am glad she can't get out of it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

